# Gute Stellen?



## Dok (2. Oktober 2000)

Wo gibt es gute Stellen um Meerforellen zu fangen? Klärt mich doch mal auf.Dok


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Dok!
Also ich kann natürlich nur Stellen empfelen wo ich selber angel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber die sind echt gut. Alles in Meck/Pomm. 
Am liebsten fahre ich an die Steilküste zwischen Dassow und Boltenhagen. Die Strecke zwischen Wenkendorf über Elmenhorst, Steinbeck bis Boltenhagen ist allerbest.
Steilküste bei Rerik kommt aber auch nicht schlecht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So nun möchte ich aber Eure Stellen wissen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Petri heil Jörg!
Moderator Meerforelle!


----------



## kanalbulle (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

man ist das lange her |good: Interessiert mich auch !


----------



## MeFoMan (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Ich weiß, ich weiß; wir sollen keine Werbung machen. Aber trotzdem...

Schau dir bitte mal die URL www.der-angelfuehrer.de an. Dort findest du Angelführer zu verschiedenen Revieren. Mit dem Büchlein über Fehmarn hat sich der Udo keine Freunde unter den MeFo-Anglern der Insel gemacht. Das Buch hat 'ne Menge ausgeplaudert  #6 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Lang her, aber die Frage ist immernoch brandaktuell.


----------



## Broder (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Hallo,
erstmal, mit Hilfe solcher Karten zB:Findet man schnell zur Meerforellenküste - Die 100 besten Angelplätzte für Mefo auf Fyn, gibt es in jedem Touristenbüro auf Fyn.





 :m und so sieht eine klassische Meerforellenstrecke aus:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



soll aber nicht heißen das man an einem Sandstrand keine Meerforellen fangen kann!
 #c
Ich habe mal eine Skizze für das auffinden von Meerforellen gemacht.
Ort: Steilküste von Sønderskov bei Sønderborg am Ausgang Flensburger Förde - Insel Als
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 |wavey:

Hast Du eine Meerforelle gefangen, dann merke Dir die genaue Stelle, anhand großer Steine am Strand oder einer Kreuzpeilung ( zwei Punkte an Land anpeilen und (Du - bzw die Stelle am Kreuzungspunkt der gedachen Linien) und besuche diese Stelle immer mal wieder, offenbar ist diese Stelle tatsächlich dann gut für Meerforellen*gg* und sollte in deinem Gedächnis bleiben.
 Mit der Zeit hast Du dann so deine Lieblingsplätze an der Küste, ebenso wie Du deine lieblings Blinker/Wobbler oder Fiegen haben wirst - eben solche mit den Du tatsächlich gefangen hast, merke Dir hierzu noch die Jahreszeit-Wassertemperatur-Strömung/Wind. Führe dazu ein kleines Notizbuch! (das hat sowieso jeder der schon lange auf Meerforellpirsch geht denn der weiß, daß man sich dabei nur bedingt aufs Glück verlassen sollte)
  |bla:


----------



## Stokker (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Klingt gut,Broder.
Ich glaube das du ein echter MEFOjunkie bist,stimmts ??


----------



## Blex (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*



> Hast Du eine Meerforelle gefangen, dann merke Dir die genaue Stelle, anhand großer Steine am Strand oder einer Kreuzpeilung ( zwei Punkte an Land anpeilen und (Du - bzw die Stelle am Kreuzungspunkt der gedachen Linien) und besuche diese Stelle immer mal wieder, offenbar ist diese Stelle tatsächlich dann gut für Meerforellen*gg*


 @ Broder!
Mensch - Du machst das aber kompliziert.  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Ich mache immer mit dem Finger ein Kreuz auf's Wasser. Ist viel einfacher!  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Hast Du denn meine Kreuze in Stohl auf dem Wasser noch nicht gesehen???  #t  |kopfkrat  #d  |supergri  |supergri  ;+

Gruß & Petri direkt am Kreuz A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*



			
				Blex schrieb:
			
		

> @ Broder!
> Mensch - Du machst das aber kompliziert.  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat
> Ich mache immer mit dem Finger ein Kreuz auf's Wasser. Ist viel einfacher!  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri
> Hast Du denn meine Kreuze in Stohl auf dem Wasser noch nicht gesehen???  #t  |kopfkrat  #d  |supergri  |supergri  ;+
> ...




So mach ich das auch. Was besseres gibt es nicht  |uhoh:  |rolleyes  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> So mach ich das auch. Was besseres gibt es nicht  |uhoh:  |rolleyes  :q


Ich verschiebe immer eure Kreuze und angel dann an den freien Stellen... |supergri 
Beim Bootsangeln hilft auch immer eine Kerbe in der Reeling um die Stelle wiederzufinden, aber Vorsicht beim Bellyfischen... :m 
oT
Heiko #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Also ich drücke immer nen Sektkorken durch die Wasseroberfläche.  |supergri 
Der hält immer irre lange und ich finde somit auch noch nach Jahren meine "guten Stellen" wieder !


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Kennt ihr dieses biologisch abbaubare Spray mit dem man Schafe markiert?

TipTop sag ich euch  #6


----------



## grieme (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Mönsch, warum so kompliziert ?? An den guten Stellen nen Knoten ins Taschentuch und gut is...
...Verdammt, wo ist bloß das Taschentuch mit den Knoten für Fehmarn :r  :r  :r 

Andreas


----------



## Gnilftz (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*



			
				grieme schrieb:
			
		

> Mönsch, warum so kompliziert ?? An den guten Stellen nen Knoten ins Taschentuch und gut is...
> ...Verdammt, wo ist bloß das Taschentuch mit den Knoten für Fehmarn :r  :r  :r
> 
> Andreas



Dat is in der Wäsche, merde !!!
Nu is es eingelaufen, da fängst Du jetzt nur noch Kleine...  |supergri 

oT
Heiko #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Dok hier provozieren will oder ob er es ernst meint.. #c 
Wenn du es ernst meinst, mal ein etwas andere Ansatz:
Die Technik des fischens, die Broder dort oben beschrieben hat, ist eigentlich garnicht so schlecht. Denn man sollte sich vorher überlegen, wie man fischt.
Wer es nicht abwarten kann, seinen Gladsax endlich hinter den Horizont zu ballern, hat oft schon die ersten Meefos verscheucht....
Zum anderen: Meide die "Meerforellenplätze Fehmarns", die "100 besten Geheimtips auf Fynen" - die seit 20 Jahren auf jeder Fähre verschenkt werden - und ähnliche Ecken. Streiche die Stellen raus, die in den letzten 2 Jahren in den Zeitungen standen.
Nimm dir eine Karte, suche tiefe und strömunsgreiche Stellen dicht an der Küste - möglichst ohne Steilufer, da latscht auch jeder hin. Wenn du dann noch einen Platz findest,wo man mindestens 500m laufen muß und nicht mit dem Auto hinkommst, hast du einen guten Meerforellenplatz. Solltest du noch den Luxus genießen, diesen Platz von Montag bis Donnerstag aufsuchen zu können, wirds ganz ganz heiß. :m


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Dolfi der Thread ist ein wenig Fake-mäßig. Schau mal wann Dok den eröffnet hat. 
Da hab ich noch beidhändig gepinkelt |supergri


----------



## Ace (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

@Dolfin
schau dir mal das Datum an an dem Dok gepostet hat
ansonsten gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht.


----------



## havkat (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

@Dolfin

Dok und Provoposting? Das´n guter Witz! 

Ist ein "Urposting" aus dem Jahre 2000. Wurde wieder ausgegraben.


----------



## Ace (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

upps...doubleposting:q


----------



## Ace (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

ähhhhh...ich meine tripple:q:q:q


----------



## gofishing (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Das waren noch aus einer Zeit wo man allein an der Küste stand.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## havkat (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*



			
				Tim schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich noch beidhändig gepinkelt



Echt? Wohin?  |muahah:


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

das meiste ging daneben |supergri


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

|gutenach jedenfalls kann das heute nicht mehr passieren. Geht alles in die Wathose!

Aber ehrlich. Da hab ich nicht mehr hingeschaut, nachdem er da so auftauchte. Dok
hat auch noch den Karpfen vom letzten Sommer an der Wanne. Was hilfts...|gutenach.

War trotzdem ehrlich und gutmeinend beantwortet.


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

kannst das heute freihändig - geht ja alles in die Watbüx  :m 

Hatte das echt nicht gesehen. Dok hatte noch den Sommerkarpfen vor dem Heldenkörper, naja....|gutenach

Sonst was schon ehrlich gemeint. Warum auch nicht, richtet sich ja doch keiner nach!


----------



## Nordangler (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Meine Topstelle stand letztes Jahr in der Fachzeitschrift. So ein Mist.  Im Herbst war dann die Stelle total überlaufen.
Bin gerne bereit mal Tipps zu geben. Aber öffentlich ??  Mmh weiß nicht so recht.
Wenn Leute mich fragen, gehe ich gerne mal zusammen los, aber eine Topstelle die ich ewig gesucht habe, werde ich nicht mehr öffentlich benennen.
Gebiete wie die Geltinger Bucht kann ich gerne empfehlen, aber die Top 500 Meter in der Geltinger Bucht.  Psssst.

Sven


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Dolfi,

das du das von Herzen ehrlich gemeint hast hab ich auch so verstanden #h

Uralte-Threads haben irgendwie was kultiges #6


----------



## Gnilftz (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Uralte-Threads haben irgendwie was kultiges #6


JEP!!!  |supergri 

Aber ansonsten stimme ich Dolfin voll und ganz zu...  #6 
Aber das mit Reklame machen hatten wir hier ja auch schon durch!

Gruß
Heiko#h


----------



## Broder (20. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Hallo Leute.
hat einer von euch Zeit? kommendes Wochende gehts zum Nachtangeln in Stohl. Würde mich freuen wenn ich nicht so allein bin da draußen im Dunkeln.

zum übrigen :
Das ist mir schon klar das es ein altes Posting ist, schließlich kam es mir auch bekannt vor, da ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht habe alles zu Lesen - also das ganze seit 2000 November...
- ist ganz interessant- 
besonders die erste Zeit - zB.Werner mit einer seiner "ersten Mefo"usw usw- lohnt sich das mal alles zu lesen!

Es ist eben noch alles sehr feurig, soll nicht heißen das es hier jetzt weniger feurig ist, jedoch sollte man rücksicht nehmen auf Leute die keine Standleitung haben oder DSL - Anschluß. 

Ich denke das sind _ja wohl die meisten 

Ich nenne es mal "geplauder" um es vorsichtig auszudrücken, denn ich weiß ja wie empfindlich das Angelboard ist*GGG*, finde es jedoch sehr schade,wenn man sich da erstmal durchscrollen muß um auf was interessantes zu stoßen - dürfte aber für ein echten Mefohunter nicht das Problem sein*ggg*

Habe ich eine Topstelle verraten - nöö - Ich habe nur Tipps gegeben - wie man sich eine solche Stelle ---ehrlich!!!!!---- erarbeitet - es gibt ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, das wissen wir alle aus eigener Erfahrung - 
zB ständig angequatscht zu werden, von der Klippe aus beobachtet zu werden, echt lächerlich ist das wenn man bedenkt was man in der Zeit alles angeln kann.

 das es hier zwar Top Mefohanter! massenweise gibt!, diese sich - sorry - doofstellen
bis auf Dolfin
wobei Dolfin die Hundert besten Plätze werden nicht auf Fähren verteilt-sorry und sind bestimmt ein guter Anhalt - natürlich will man beim angeln seine Ruhe haben, jedoch sind andere Stellen die nicht in diesem Führer vorkommen auch extrem überlaufen(man begegnet schon ein oder zwei Menschen am Tag) - nicht von Anglern, sondern von Wanderer und Co.
Mich stört das nicht denn im Vergleich zu Deutschland ist es echt wie  ausgestorben und man ist froh-beidseitig - wenn man einen Angelkollegen trifft .
in diesem Sinne
Gruß Broder


----------



## oh-nemo (20. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Klar Broder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 komm gerne mit Andreas Thomsen mal vorbei auf die eine oder andere Mefo.
Vieleicht hat Medo ja auch noch Zeit.Wird bestimmt n unterhaltsamer und lustiger Abend


----------



## Broder (20. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Prima!!
Treffpunk Stohl - Paulsgrund 20:00 h 
Taschenlampenbatterien mitbringen und vergesst nicht - is ganz schön was los hier - exakt wie in der Werbung!
Frage: Wann Fr,Sa oder sogar Sonntag 24/25/26-09-04 ?|kopfkrat 
 |wavey:
Ps: nicht plappern -angeln |krach: und sowas auch "oh! - nemo" - alles wat to klein ist geht zurück in die Ostsee* :q  :q  :q *


----------



## oh-nemo (20. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Prima!!
> Treffpunk Stohl - Paulsgrund 20:00 h
> Taschenlampenbatterien mitbringen und vergesst nicht - is ganz schön was los hier - exakt wie in der Werbung!
> Frage: Wann Fr,Sa oder sogar Sonntag 24/25/26-09-04 ?|kopfkrat
> ...



Broder,is doch ehrensache mit den Lüdden.Unter 59cm beisst bei Medo sowiso nix 
Tendiere zum Sa.
Muss man nicht auch auf den Wind achten und evtl. die Location wechseln?


----------



## Broder (22. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*

Hallo,-Stohl =Anfahrt: Über Kiel Richtung Olympiazentrum-Schilksee nach dem Flugplatz Kiel- Stift kurz hinter dem Flugplatz die Abfahrt auf die Fördestraße dann immer geradeaus bis Strande weiter geradeaus bis Marienfelde passieren, dann kommt Stohl-mit der Funkstation Marienfelde.  

Paulsgrung ist nicht der Parkplatz bei der Funkstelle, sondern ein Kilometer weiter, es ist das Gehöft vor der Z- Kurve,
 dieser Hof heißt Paulsgrund und dort ist auch einiges an  Parkmöglichkeiten am Straßenrand - bzw Parkverbot*stöhn*(Die Gemeinde braucht Geld*g*)-aber das kann man ja umgehen in dem man oben bei der Papelallee parkt oder im mini Dorf das vorher noch kommt(Krug), das ist dann garnicht viel weiter weg. |wavey: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und bei Tage im März:


----------



## oh-nemo (25. September 2004)

*AW: Gute Stellen?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute.
> hat einer von euch Zeit? kommendes Wochende gehts zum Nachtangeln in Stohl. Würde mich freuen wenn ich nicht so allein bin da draußen im Dunkeln.
> 
> 
> Gruß Broder



Hi Broder alter Fynist,hab Dir schon ne PN geschickt,klappt nicht Heute


----------

